
Order in Spontaneous Behavior. Or: Do Fruit Flies Have Free Will? - yters
http://brembs.net/spontaneous/
======
yters
This isn't really about the philosophical idea of free-will. The article
describes how insects seem to spontaneously develop sophisticated movement
patterns, instead of depending on preset rules.

